# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  توزيع داده ها از يك سرور به كلاينتها و بلعکس

## fakhravari

با سلام.
یک سرور اصلی داریم.
چنتا منطقه در نظر بگیرید که دارن از اطلاعات سرور اصلی استفاده میکنند.
سوال من 2 طرف داره

توزيع داده ها از يك سرور به كلاينتهاتوزيع داده ها از كلاينتها به  سرور
شرح حال برنامه من جوری که کلاینت ها شاید با سرور اصلی ارتباطی انلاین نداشته باشن ،باید کارهای روزمره ادامه پیدا کنه بعدی که انلاین شد بروزرسانی شروع بشه.
خود سرور اصلی به عنوان یک کلاینت عمل میکنه یعنی تغیرات داره.
خب دوستان باید برای پیاده سازی همچین چیزی چه چیزایی باید رعایت کنم!

----------


## ghbn1362

در صورتی که از دیتابیس اسکیوال سرور استفاده می کنید یک راه استفاده از ریپلیکیت است به صورتی که هر سیستم خود یک دیتابیس مستقل داشته و در زمان اتصال به سایر سیستم ها اطلاعات مقایسه و یکسان سازی شود
روش دیگری که می توان استفاده نمود استفاده از دیتابیس توزیع شده است یعنی یک سرور دیتابیس اصلی را دارد و هر سیستم بخشی از دیتابیس که نیاز دارد و به کمک دیتابیس اصلی همه سیستم ها به هم مرتبط و دیتابیس تجمیع می گردد البته می توان از حالت توزیع یکسان هم استفاده نمود که همان حالت بالا را پیاده سازی می کند
روش دیگر با برنامه نویسی است که می توان یک زمان بند نوشت که این کار را انجام دهد

----------


## fakhravari

ممنون .
چون باید توی برنامه پیادش کنم با برنامه نویسی

----------


## fakhravari

دوستان هر ایده ای دارن بگن.

----------

